# Short hair or long hair?



## Sheridanleigh (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi,
I am looking to purchase a puppy and although the breeder claims the puppy is a long hair, I'm a little skeptical but I don't have the knowledge to really make that call.
Is anyone here able to help?


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

It might be long haired. But pups are usually puffy so maybe not. If I were you I’d get short hair anyway.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

If a reputable breeder told me that pup was a long coat, I would absolutely believe them. Especially when compared to what I assume is a littermate beside him. Why would you question the breeder if you don’t have the knowledge? Any good breeder will know, so if you don’t trust your breeder, I highly suggest you walk away.

There aren’t really fluffs on the ears, but that doesn’t necessarily mean not a long coat. How old are these puppies?


----------



## Sheridanleigh (Mar 7, 2020)

I am concerned as the pups was advertised as plush coats and short hair..but when I enquired about any upcoming litters that may produce long coats, they said that they have one that they 'think' is a long coat.

I've decided to look elsewhere as I would prefer my breeder to be more confident with this kind of information.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I support passing on this litter. The pup is likely a long coat, but doesnt look to be in the best shape...

I’d also look for a breeder that knows or explains that “plush” is only a descriptive term. There are essentially two coat types - stock and long stock. They should know this based on parentage and full litter comparison.


----------



## Nina17 (Mar 20, 2020)

Sheridanleigh said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to purchase a puppy and although the breeder claims the puppy is a long hair, I'm a little skeptical but I don't have the knowledge to really make that call.
> Is anyone here able to help?


This was my GSD as a puppy... no sign of long coat, hardly had a tail )) But he grew up and now he's a long coat








And here he is now at almost 3 years


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nina17 said:


> This was my GSD as a puppy... no sign of long coat, hardly had a tail )) But he grew up and now he's a long coat
> View attachment 558146
> 
> And here he is now at almost 3 years
> View attachment 558147


Ear floofies. Your guy had them even as a pup. They are always the dead give away.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree with Sabis Mom, the floofy fur on and around the ears showed that he's a longcoat. It takes a few months before the longer adult coat starts to come in, so looking at the body and tail isn't going to tell you much at that age. Those ears, though. 💕



Nina17 said:


> This was my GSD as a puppy... no sign of long coat, hardly had a tail )) But he grew up and now he's a long coat
> View attachment 558146


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Long coat 🖐🏼


----------

